# How do you carry your tripod?



## whodareswins (Sep 28, 2013)

I've always attached mine to my bag but recently I bought a new tripod which is bigger and its a little bulky. Just wondering how people manage climbing through fences and up ladders whilst stopping it hitting things and creating lots of noise!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmmm.... I like the sling strap for throwing over you neck so the strap is diagonally over your chest (and the tripod tight-ish on your back). This however doesn't work for tight squeezes


----------



## mookster (Sep 28, 2013)

My tripod doesn't have a case, so if I'm walking normally I slip one of the legs over a strap on my rucksack. If I need to navigate a fence or whatever, usually I take it off and either pass it through to someone or simply chuck it through the hole or over the fence, it's a heavy duty Manfrotto jobby so can withstand and has taken a large amount of punishment over time.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 28, 2013)

Depends on which one I have, two have bags one a sling


----------



## whodareswins (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I replaced my old Hama compact pro with a manfrotto 190XPROB. I have kept the hama one for certain explores or as a backup/spare. I think what I'll do is start to pass it through separately. Might get a carabiner type thing to attach it to my bag.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Funny this isn't it, everyone has their own way! 

Sounds like I do similar to you Whodareswins. 
Mini tripod attached to the bag with a series of carabinas. I've found this holds it securley at both ends, as well as being able to detach it quickly. I have also in the past managed to clip the tripod to my belt whilst running using one of the carabinas!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Sep 29, 2013)

Carabinas have so many uses don't they? I'd be lost without mine.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 29, 2013)

I have mine attached to my bag with a bungee cord


----------



## cogito (Sep 29, 2013)

I keep mine in my bag.

Less hassle, less likely to make people look twice.


----------



## Catmandoo (Sep 29, 2013)

A fellow explorer of mine who is non member carries his heavy duty Manfroto in his hands like its a dominating tool of mass photography leaving him with no availability of using both hands for climbing.

UrbanX has shown how to do it, tripod is very small but certainly suited to mooching about in all terrains. I had small one from Hama, and left it inside the silos of Kidderminster sugar beet works over 5 year ago now, partly because I was carrying dam poxy thing. 
The silos are no longer.

As long as it doesn't become a liability or a pain in the ass, you should be sound.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 30, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Funny this isn't it, everyone has their own way!
> 
> Sounds like I do similar to you Whodareswins.
> Mini tripod attached to the bag with a series of carabinas. I've found this holds it securley at both ends, as well as being able to detach it quickly. I have also in the past managed to clip the tripod to my belt whilst running using one of the carabinas!



and tiewraps by the look of things.


----------



## mexico (Sep 30, 2013)

I just hook one leg of it over the bottom of my shoulder strap and let it hang by my side, I used to use carabinas but found they were too noisy if I had to run.


----------



## NakedEye (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the same sling bag as Urban X in the photo and the same tripod as you have. Faced with the same dilema I sewed 3 straps into the side of the bag with clamps on and bind them round the tripod leaving my hands free for climbing....works qute well...the pro x tripod is great compared to my last manfrotto......


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 30, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Funny this isn't it, everyone has their own way!
> 
> Sounds like I do similar to you Whodareswins.
> Mini tripod attached to the bag with a series of carabinas. I've found this holds it securley at both ends, as well as being able to detach it quickly. I have also in the past managed to clip the tripod to my belt whilst running using one of the carabinas!



i had a original Lowpro 100 myself which worn itself out so replaced it with a newer version. One which actually has a pocket that pops out at the bottom of the bag for a tripod leg to sit in and a clip for half way up to slide a leg into with a clip up top to hold the three legs in place.

that said still use a tripod bag which also doubles for other stuff as well


----------



## woodland pixie (Oct 1, 2013)

I carry mine in my imagination with my nice big expensive camera


----------



## Labb (Oct 1, 2013)

It depends. If I am gonna carry my tripod for a long time, I carry it in a special bag on my sholder. Just for a very short walk or at a location, I carry it in my hand.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 1, 2013)

i have 2 both quite large and heavy so I cant manage to fit it comfortably to my bag... For the time being its just an extra tripod back over my shoulder and a bit of team work when getting the bags over, under and into places


----------



## MisterC40 (Oct 1, 2013)

When i first started back in March i purchased a Manfrotto MT294A3, proper big heavy tripod and not ideal for carrying about and climbing over or squeezing through tight gaps. 

I decided to bin this off for my adventures and bought a cheap Manfrotto Compact which is a little flimsy but great for throwing over walls etc and even fits inside a rucksack. Despite being flimsy it works well with my DSLR and would recommend for anyone on these types of adventures.


----------



## MD (Oct 1, 2013)

i have a small band of sherpas to carry my tripod*




* totally untrue i hook one leg over the strap of my bag


----------



## mexico (Oct 1, 2013)

MD said:


> i hook one leg over the strap of my bag



Like a pro


----------



## whodareswins (Oct 5, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> I have the same sling bag as Urban X in the photo and the same tripod as you have. Faced with the same dilema I sewed 3 straps into the side of the bag with clamps on and bind them round the tripod leaving my hands free for climbing....works qute well...the pro x tripod is great compared to my last manfrotto......



Pro X Tripod?


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 5, 2013)

Usually shoot hand-held but Gorilla pod fits in my bag for when the need arises


----------

